# Game 62, Bucks vs Wizards



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (23-38) vs. Washington Wizards (16-46).
> 
> WHEN: 6 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/117560403.html


It'll be Sidney Moncrief with Paschke for the next few games.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Bogut's expected to start, according to a tweet from jim paschke. Now I hope I don't go turn the tv on and find that that's not true.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Easy win, and no one played too many minutes. Another good game from Brandon - he shot 50 percent, although only 33 percent on 3s.


----------

